# October BMOQ 2009



## Jayson Wonder (3 Sep 2009)

Hiello All,

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88056.0.html
According to the above thread it seem as if there will a BMOQ starting on October 19, 2009.

I am just wondering if anyone has been givine offers and loaded for this date? After calling my local CFRC today it seems could not give me any info about a course at that time, perhaps I have not spoken to the right person.

Perhaps this is only for recent persons selcted from the most recent and next NOAB. I am really curious if indeed any combat arms officer trades have been given offers for this next date.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## pinheif (12 Sep 2009)

Hello,

I got an offer for the BMOQ course in October, I got the call August 25. I also found it odd, because my interviewer told me that the next BMOQ would be in January, and the CFLRS website doesn't have that date there.

It runs from October 19 to February 19.

cheers,


----------



## Jayson Wonder (14 Sep 2009)

Congradulations.

I hope all goes well for you at your training and in your career.


----------



## JKL (5 Oct 2009)

Hey. I'm also starting BMOQ in October. I got the call two weeks ago.
Looking forward to see you guys there!


----------



## DIESEL 007 (6 Oct 2009)

Yep, ill be there too guys, been told there is only one platoon so we will all be together, Im one of 23 MARS recruits that will be there.  So we will be the dominant force and already know each other from our NOAB trip last week.  Is anyone taking a train or bus from Ontario?? just trying to figure out my route.


----------



## MSEng314 (11 Oct 2009)

If you are lucky, you might end up in the green sector with all of us who started on Sept. 7th. 

Enjoy your last weekend of freedom! Good luck!


----------

